# springtail's yeast feedings?



## Guest (Jun 29, 2004)

Hey guys,

How often do you guys throw in yeast into your spring tail cultures, and how much do you use? I'm using a rubermaid shoebox/sweaterbox sized container.

Also I set up my first culture last week... I just threw in some Repti-bark... drift wood.. bigchunks of natural lump coal, dried leaves, dried spagnum moss, cucumber peels, and some yeast...all in about 1/2in of water. None the less.... if this doesnt work out, I see that alot of people are just doing yeast, coal, and water... is that all I really need?


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

I use to use a whole bunch of different foods and a more "dirt like" medium, but have switched over to the more simple method of yeast, charcoal (and or LECA), and water (very little). I add food at least once a week... but sometime twice a week. Depends on how much the springtails eat, and how much time I have to check them all lol. It also depends on how much I feed off the springtails, as when there are less I usually feed a little less. I just do a pinch of yeast, yeah not very scientific or specific but it works lol. I would just sprinkle grains over the top, not a ton... just so the grains are sprinkled across the top of the medium. Maybe I will take pictures of how I set mine up, and how I feed them later this week if anyone is interested.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

I would like to see pics, thanks.

BTW: yea, same P. aurotaenia 'Green Banded'


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

I have mine on charcoal and feed them yeast. I bought the cheapest yeast I could find. It's not necessary to use brewer's yeast. I mist the charcoal, then sprinkle it out lightly until it covers approximately 50% of each charcoal piece, then mist it again. It has to be moist for it to grow the mold they eat. I check it every few days, and when the charcoal is no longer showing white, add more.


----------



## snmreptiles (Feb 26, 2004)

I remember seeing someone on here say that they feed their springtails white rice. I gave it a try and they LOVE it!! I also use yeast, but the rice seemed to go over nicly with them.

-Shelley


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

snmreptiles said:


> I remember seeing someone on here say that they feed their springtails white rice. I gave it a try and they LOVE it!! I also use yeast, but the rice seemed to go over nicly with them.
> 
> -Shelley


Heard the same thing, and i heard it gave them a production boost.


----------



## geckguy (Mar 8, 2004)

I read that too and now I feed them a teaspoon of white rice when the previous food is gone, then I add some cucumber peels.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Raw white rice? or steamed?


----------



## geckguy (Mar 8, 2004)

Just plain raw white rice, make sure it is moist so they eat it. Try an add some cucumber peels, they love them and they will reproduce alot more.


----------



## snmreptiles (Feb 26, 2004)

> Heard the same thing, and i heard it gave them a production boost.


I would agree with that 100%. I couldn't believe how my cultures exploded! They seem to love it. I heard apple peels before and tried those. They didn't really touch them though. So cucumber peels work good? They eat just the peel?

-Shelley


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

So, just soak the raw white rice in some water to soften it up? And cucumber skins, like you would peel a carrot?


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

I keep my springtails on charcoal chunks in about 1/2" of water. I tried rice, and they seemed to like it. But the rice fell into the water and sank so the springtails couldn't get to it. It went bad and made the culture stink to high heaven. So I went back to just yeast.


----------



## geckguy (Mar 8, 2004)

Just sprinkle some white rice on top and mist it, and just peel a cucumber like a carrot and through some in there. They love the cucumber skins, I have definitely seen a production boost since I started using white rice and cucumber peels.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2004)

*springtail culture foods*

I have tried the white rice, cucmber slices and yeast all with great success.. apple peels, if you don't have a large established culture will rot and stink and foul the culture they will eat it but it seems like they don't like it all that much. I also use moldy banana peels (small slices) and mushrooms (extra pcs from a salad).. and if your bread gets "green molded" throw in some tiny pieces, they love that too.. So basically they are the compost eaters.. Also on a side thing, I had a dried out culture (for nearly a year) that I had re-moistened and threw in some banana tiny slices to help rot a little and a week or two later I saw tiny white springtails.. Does anyone know if they can survive a "drying out" period??? Oh and I can reassure you these were not mites.. just curious??!!.. Thanx, Pete


----------

